# the journey to get paxton



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

So everything started fine, we were making great time. Karen(the p's aunty) were going to be an hour early until we hit the Dallas cowboy game traffic. then it was crunch time. May Ann called to say she was at the airport and having a difficult time finding the building Paxton was to arrive at. So as we sat in traffic, Mary Ann was so kind to go on a hunt for this Delta Cargo building. We arrived at the airport and went to the wrong place and then Mary Ann finally found the building (poor signage at this airport) and we me her there. Here is a pic of Mary Ann, Coco and I:
[attachment=28170:maryann.jpg]

They finally brought out Paxton and she was so happy to see us..not scared at all. Her carrier was clean...i was so proud she held it on her journey. I put down a potty pad at the cargo place and Paxton took off running and we had to chase her! So i guess she didnt have to go LOL. Here is a pic of Karen and I before we left the airport:
[attachment=28171:jkp.jpg] 

Mary Ann was such a sweet woman..look forward to meeting her again. She was so helpful..without her I dont know if we would have found Paxton. And Coco was even more adorable in person!

so there we go to leave back home and we stop for some gas. I was pumping the tank and the nozzle kept clicking like it was full and i hadnt put in any yet. so i backed it out a little and gasoline spewed toward me and flooded my left leg on my jeans. I was not happy and no way could we drive 3 hours with that smell. so i doused my leg with water and we headed out to find a store to get a pair of pants. Somehow this whole process delayed us 2 hrs from leaving i dont know how. But i stopped into a sporting goods store and bought my pants and changed in the bathroom and even doused my leg in hand santizer. the smell seemed to be gone! whew! 
And this is why we were so late in getting home. That was the trip. When we got home pixel established she was the boss and Paxton accepted this so everyone was happy. Then they both tried to play all night. All three had a butt sniffin train going a few times..it was cute to see. Paxton slept like a baby in the bed...all 3 malts. it was wonderful. I tried to have her sleep in the crate but after 5 min she got her mouth stuck in the bars so i felt bad :brownbag: 

Today all 3 came to work and Paxton fit right in. She stayed up front just like Park and Pix...they slept all day and everyone was inlove :wub:


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

and here are some more pics of Paxton 

[attachment=28172AXTONNJOE.jpg]

[attachment=28173:1.jpg]

[attachment=28174:2.jpg]


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

[attachment=28175:3.jpg]


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

What a journey!!! Such a memorable experience to pick up your final P!! Paxton is just a beauty!!! I cant wait to see pics of the 3 P's!!!


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Awwww--- so excited to see the pictures of the new P. She's adorable it was so nice of Maryann to come and meet you and help find her. I'm glad everyone is doing well and that little Paxton is fitting right in. 

It's nice to see the "vet that knows better" is just as mushy and pathetic as rest of us when comes to giving in to the little baby cuteness that just wants to snuggle on the bed. 

I'm so happy for you and your new bundle of fluff. 

Here's to P<sup>3</sup>!

Leslie


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Welcome Home, Paxton</span></span>.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

[attachment=28178:welcome_20heart.gif]
little Paxton

A good thing you went yesterday. Today would have been another story. Lots of rain and flooding.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Jaimie you look so happy! :biggrin: It's nice to see it in your eyes. Paxie (because here in NJ, we put a "y" sound at the end of everyone's name) is adorable. I am so glad that Miss Pixie and Mr. Parker are getting along with the new "P" in town.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

She is so cute! I love all the photos.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

It was my pleasure, Jaime. I loved meeting you, the Auntie and little P. Sorry about the gas spew. That's all you needed after the long trip, the ball game traffic and the poor directions for Delta Cargo. If you ever get #4, at least you'll know where to find her. LOL! Sounds like she is settling right in with the other P's and having a great time! Did she ever pee? :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

> It was my pleasure, Jaime. I loved meeting you, the Auntie and little P. Sorry about the gas spew. That's all you needed after the long trip, the ball game traffic and the poor directions for Delta Cargo. If you ever get #4, at least you'll know where to find her. LOL! Sounds like she is settling right in with the other P's and having a great time! Did she ever pee? :HistericalSmiley:[/B]



yes on the way we stopped at another gas station and she peed there...what a good girl she has been in the poty department..now that i say that she will have an accident


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

awww, glad you got home safely and have your baby in your arms. she is so sweet :wub: :wub:


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

awwwww! she's adorable, jaimie. :wub: i'm SO glad your gang get along! i can't wait to see videos of them in action!!! :biggrin:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Awww, what a story!!! Whoa!! Your adventure will become a fond memory for sure. At night sometimes when I can't sleep, I'll relive in my mind the story of how I got Catcher at the airport and the thrill of meeting him for the first time, etc. And I'll think of Kallie and rocking her in the breeder's rocking chair for 3 week-ends before I could get her. These memories are so treasured and I'm sure yours will be, too.

Paxton is totally darling and I think it's sooooo great that she has fit right in. You are very lucky!!

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

What a sweetheart! And what a good girl to have so bravely survived her journey.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Jaimie, this is a great story (except the gas part!). I'm so glad that Paxton has fit right in with her P brother and P sister. And it's always great to see a picture of your smiling face!!
Now, how about some family pictures??


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

Jaimie, she is a total DOLL, what a precious baby. Congratulations :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

So happy Paxton's trip went well :aktion033: She is very lucky to have you as her Mom. Love the 3 P's I have 3 E's  

Cathy


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Oh she's so cute!! Thanks for sharing your journey--what an experience!! Glad you are all safe and sound and that she is doing so well!


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

jaimie she is so beautiful! im so glad you all had a safe trip :grouphug: glad the 3p's are all getting along. what is paxton's personility like? is she the same as pixel?
congradulations your babies are all beautiful :wub:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

What an ordeal! I'm so glad Mary Ann was there to help. I'm glad you two had the opportunity to meet. Mary Ann is a great gal! I've had difficulty
finding Delta cargo before also. The signs are elusive. 
I'm glad you're back home safe, sound and all is well with the three P's.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Welcome Home Paxton. :aktion033: Glad you got home safely.She's a little dollbaby. :wub:


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Darling Jaimie,

We are so thankful Paxton made it safely to you and that you all made it home in one piece. So sorry about the delay with the gasoline accident. YUCK.

Yes Mary Ann and Coco are very kind, we enjoyed meeting them in Boca once. She is very thoughtful.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

She's just precious Jaimie-really! :wub: Thanks for sharing your story with us! I can see how happy you are, everything is falling into place :smilie_daumenpos: Can't wait to watch the new P grow up! :aktion033:


----------



## Desiree (May 29, 2007)

Congratulations on your new P! Glad you all made it home ok and that everyone is getting along :chili: 

<div align="center">Desiree & Eros


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

Jaimie, I so enjoyed reading your story. I felt like I was experiencing it with you. Laying eyes on our pups for the first time is such a memorable experience. I remember going to the airport to pick up Toto 7 years ago and I remember flying to Newark to pick up Tuffy. Each one had their trials and tribulations but I remember the feelings of excitment and elation with each one. It is such a high, isn't it? Welcome home Lil' P, we're glad you made it. You are simply adorable.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

:wub: :wub: :wub: what a perfect little P-trifecta! glad she's home now, and everyone has established pecking order LOL. and you look good, too!!! single-hood becomes you


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Congrats on adding Paxton to your family! :aktion033: She's a real cutie. :wub: That's funny that you said Pixel informed Paxton that she is in charged! LOL. That sounds like something Tillie would do. I hope you are enjoying all three P's.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

What a wonderful story! Thanks for sharing. Keep 'em coming!


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Oh Jaimie - she is some kinda PRECIOUS!!! So glad to hear all went well - with the exception of the gasoline accident! And am thrilled to hear everyone is already getting along - pretty amazing! more and more and more pics, please! :wub:


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

Awwwe Jaimie it sounds like a fun trip...specially the leg doused in gasoline part.. :new_shocked: :smpullhair: I would have freaked out and commend you for your patience!! You are so lucky to have such a great prize at the end of the trip and I'm so glad that all of the babies got along!! She is absolutely beautiful!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

wow look at her I think she will look just like Pixel :wub: . she is like mini pixel  all the pictures are great and coco looks so cute too in the first picture :wub:


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Aww Paxton is just such a beautiful little girl. Glad everything went well, aside from teh gas spillage, the trouble finding the right building. But your babies all get along so thats great too, wish it was that easy for us bringing Murphy home.

Cant wait for some more pictures. :wub:


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Yay I'm glad you finally have your 3rd P LOL! I definately see the resemblance between her and a puppy Pixel! What a cute fluffball she is. Glad everyone's getting along, and can't wait to see pics of the whole pod.
P.S. Looove the new sig!


----------



## Furbabymom (Dec 17, 2004)

Dr. Jaimie, Paxton is so adorable! I just love her little face with that button nose and the excellent pigment with the cutest look! I am so glad she fit right in with Parker and Pixel. Is she from Susie also? Who are her parents. I just love her!

My Lexi is now 4.2 lbs at 2 Year 4 months and is doing great and we all love her. She fit in right away also and was from Susie Pham (Chalet de Maltese). I should have spayed her earlier since she has started a marking habit due to being spayed after 2 heats. She has really completed my family getting others to play tug of war with her.

----------------------

53443']
So everything started fine, we were making great time. Karen(the p's aunty) were going to be an hour early until we hit the Dallas cowboy game traffic. then it was crunch time. May Ann called to say she was at the airport and having a difficult time finding the building Paxton was to arrive at. So as we sat in traffic, Mary Ann was so kind to go on a hunt for this Delta Cargo building. We arrived at the airport and went to the wrong place and then Mary Ann finally found the building (poor signage at this airport) and we me her there. Here is a pic of Mary Ann, Coco and I:

They finally brought out Paxton and she was so happy to see us..not scared at all. Her carrier was clean...i was so proud she held it on her journey. I put down a potty pad at the cargo place and Paxton took off running and we had to chase her! So i guess she didnt have to go LOL. Here is a pic of Karen and I before we left the airport:


Mary Ann was such a sweet woman..look forward to meeting her again. She was so helpful..without her I dont know if we would have found Paxton. And Coco was even more adorable in person!

so there we go to leave back home and we stop for some gas. I was pumping the tank and the nozzle kept clicking like it was full and i hadnt put in any yet. so i backed it out a little and gasoline spewed toward me and flooded my left leg on my jeans. I was not happy and no way could we drive 3 hours with that smell. so i doused my leg with water and we headed out to find a store to get a pair of pants. Somehow this whole process delayed us 2 hrs from leaving i dont know how. But i stopped into a sporting goods store and bought my pants and changed in the bathroom and even doused my leg in hand santizer. the smell seemed to be gone! whew! 
And this is why we were so late in getting home. That was the trip. When we got home pixel established she was the boss and Paxton accepted this so everyone was happy. Then they both tried to play all night. All three had a butt sniffin train going a few times..it was cute to see. Paxton slept like a baby in the bed...all 3 malts. it was wonderful. I tried to have her sleep in the crate but after 5 min she got her mouth stuck in the bars so i felt bad :brownbag: 

Today all 3 came to work and Paxton fit right in. She stayed up front just like Park and Pix...they slept


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Trying to find cargo areas at airports is the pits. Kansas Cities isn't any where near the terminals.
She is just adorable. Its great she is fitting right in.

Tina


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

Sorry about the gasoline and cargo snafus but I'm sure Paxton was well worth it. She's adorable! :wub: 

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Oh my gosh!!!!! Glad you have your little darling home safe and sound. What a sweetie. :wub: 

I always spill gas on my foot or leg......what is the deal??? :blink: 

Marsha


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Oh my! What a little darling! I'm so pleased that Parker & Pixel shared their bed with their new baby sister! How sweet!

And look on the bright side with the whole gas incident - you got to get a new pair of pants!!!


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

Great pictures. She has a very sweet face. How old is she?


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Paxton is adorable!! :wub: can't wait to see more pictures of her! :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Welcome home, Miss Paxton. Tell mommy maybe she should have picked you up in New Jersey....we don't pump our own gas here.  

Jaimie, it's good to have a story to go along with the big arrival - you'll be telling that one for years to come. 
Much better than just saying, "we went to the airport and picked her up". :huh: 

LOL - I'm just picturing your photo shoots - trying to keep three pups sitting still and looking at you.....
:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: - ummm, or maybe I'm remembering how it is every time I try it :HistericalSmiley: 

Anyway, I'm glad everything is working out and life is getting better every day!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Oh, you won't forget that story anytime soon! Paxton is so fluffy and cute. I think it is really neat that you were able to meet Mary Ann & Coco!


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

Congratulations on your new baby. :aktion033: She is adorable and I can't wait to see more pictures. :wub:


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

Paxton is adorable and most of all SAFE AND SOUND! MARYANN, you are a wonderful person to have helped so much in finding PAXTON. I wonder what would have happened if you were not there? Going to help find Paxton was a generous kind act... you are the DOG LOCATER ( ie. WHISPERER) as you helped me to find my way to get Posie as well!! You were a GODSEND and a terriffic personal GPS! Paxton is lovely and so are you, MaryAnn.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Glad you finally made it! Paxton is adorable and glad to hear that everyone is getting along.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Jaimie awww you're so pretty. :grouphug: And you look so happy to get your puppy ..the second picture is soooooo :wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

CONGRATS MOMMY.


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

She's wonderful! Congraulations!


----------



## Edwinna (Apr 21, 2006)

*Paxton looks well worth the adventure! I am glad the new one is home and things are going so well. Now, we have seen the new house and met Paxton. When do we get to meet the new Friend???*


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

SHE HAS THE SWEETEST FACE CONGRATS :wub:


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

Welcome home Paxton. Glad she is home safe and sound. Naturally Pixel is the boss.
Aimee


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

oh...we need more pics.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I was thinking the same thing, more pics please :biggrin: 
Welcome home Miss Paxton you are adorable :grouphug: tell mummy we want more pics


----------



## bigsmom (Sep 8, 2007)

*ya that smell would not have been bearable for more than 5 minutes! i can't believe that actually happened...but congratulations to you and welcome to little paxton..she is so very sweet :wub: well worth your wait :grouphug: :aktion033: enjoy her and put more pictures up of all the fluffs together! *


----------

